# ROLL'N VIDEOS Vol.11



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Man! This Videos Has been a mission as I traveled more than 7,000 miles to get all the footage for this video! I traveled to Portland,OR a must see as Streetlife customs and Black magic Hydraulics drove more then 1300 miles to hop Big Time Hydraulics! From there its on to L.A were there was a surprise attack that went down! i Headed to Kansas City, MO and on to Chicago,IL to the Majestics C.C Picnic where they had no hop, Because everyone there was to busy nosing up! Just to give you a little bit of what to expect!! Man!! This is another must have DVD! This DVD will be Released in Las Vegas,NV at the Super Show on Oct.12.2008! So be sure and stop by to pick up your Copy!! Here is a little preview of Vol.11!












http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcAla4y8W8Y


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

looks good jamal!


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Daaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!
another one :cheesy:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Lookin Good Make sur e to bring'em by the shop... shit send them out as soon as you get them.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 30 2008, 10:26 PM~11746253
> *Man! This Videos Has been a mission as I traveled more than 7,000 miles to get all the footage for this video! I traveled to Portland,OR  a must see as Streetlife customs and Black magic Hydraulics drove more then 1300 miles to hop Big Time Hydraulics! From there its on to L.A were there was a surprise attack that went down! i Headed to Kansas City, MO  and on to Chicago,IL to the Majestics C.C Picnic where they had no hop, Because everyone there was to busy nosing up! Just to give you a little bit of what to expect!! Man!! This is another must have DVD! This DVD will be Released in Las Vegas,NV at the Super Show on Oct.12.2008! So be sure and stop by to pick up your Copy!! Here is a little preview of Vol.11! COVER COMING SOON!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcAla4y8W8Y
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 30 2008, 10:26 PM~11746253
> *Man! This Videos Has been a mission as I traveled more than 7,000 miles to get all the footage for this video! I traveled to Portland,OR  a must see as Streetlife customs and Black magic Hydraulics drove more then 1300 miles to hop Big Time Hydraulics! From there its on to L.A were there was a surprise attack that went down! i Headed to Kansas City, MO  and on to Chicago,IL to the Majestics C.C Picnic where they had no hop, Because everyone there was to busy nosing up! Just to give you a little bit of what to expect!! Man!! This is another must have DVD! This DVD will be Released in Las Vegas,NV at the Super Show on Oct.12.2008! So be sure and stop by to pick up your Copy!! Here is a little preview of Vol.11! COVER COMING SOON!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcAla4y8W8Y
> *


Looks tight i cant make vegas if i order now can you send mine before you leave for the show LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 30 2008, 11:26 PM~11746253
> *Man! This Videos Has been a mission as I traveled more than 7,000 miles to get all the footage for this video! I traveled to Portland,OR  a must see as Streetlife customs and Black magic Hydraulics drove more then 1300 miles to hop Big Time Hydraulics! From there its on to L.A were there was a surprise attack that went down! i Headed to Kansas City, MO  and on to Chicago,IL to the Majestics C.C Picnic where they had no hop, Because everyone there was to busy nosing up! Just to give you a little bit of what to expect!! Man!! This is another must have DVD! This DVD will be Released in Las Vegas,NV at the Super Show on Oct.12.2008! So be sure and stop by to pick up your Copy!! Here is a little preview of Vol.11! COVER COMING SOON!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcAla4y8W8Y
> *


looking good bro


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 30 2008, 10:34 PM~11746319
> *looks good jamal!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 1 2008, 03:17 AM~11747308
> *looking good bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Oct 1 2008, 01:54 AM~11747200
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


hey your in this DVD!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 1 2008, 12:40 AM~11747007
> *Looks tight i cant make vegas if i order now can you send mine before you leave for the show LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

I am Taking Pre Orders Now! through paypal !! All paypal orders will be sent before Vegas!



[email protected] is my paypal !!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'll take one, but can I pick mines up early since you so close to me???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 1 2008, 06:08 AM~11747718
> *hey your in this DVD!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 shit another hit, keep that shit up brotha! :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 30 2008, 10:26 PM~11746253
> *Man! This Videos Has been a mission as I traveled more than 7,000 miles to get all the footage for this video! I traveled to Portland,OR  a must see as Streetlife customs and Black magic Hydraulics drove more then 1300 miles to hop Big Time Hydraulics! From there its on to L.A were there was a surprise attack that went down! i Headed to Kansas City, MO  and on to Chicago,IL to the Majestics C.C Picnic where they had no hop, Because everyone there was to busy nosing up! Just to give you a little bit of what to expect!! Man!! This is another must have DVD! This DVD will be Released in Las Vegas,NV at the Super Show on Oct.12.2008! So be sure and stop by to pick up your Copy!! Here is a little preview of Vol.11! COVER COMING SOON!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcAla4y8W8Y
> *


GOOD SHIT ROLL'N!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Good shit, Jamal!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Best videos out there right now,anyone in the midwest want one hit me up i got them.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 1 2008, 12:40 AM~11747007
> *Looks tight i cant make vegas if i order now can you send mine before you leave for the show LOL :biggrin:
> *



X2 :cheesy: 

Preview looks badass Jamal!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 shit, just prepaid my copy :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

looking good rollin make sure stevie d brings some back to texas


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

PICS FROM SUNDAY..JAMAL


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

YOU DIDNT PUT MY DUECE ON THERE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 30 2008, 11:26 PM~11746253
> *Man! This Videos Has been a mission as I traveled more than 7,000 miles to get all the footage for this video! I traveled to Portland,OR  a must see as Streetlife customs and Black magic Hydraulics drove more then 1300 miles to hop Big Time Hydraulics! From there its on to L.A were there was a surprise attack that went down! i Headed to Kansas City, MO  and on to Chicago,IL to the Majestics C.C Picnic where they had no hop, Because everyone there was to busy nosing up! Just to give you a little bit of what to expect!! Man!! This is another must have DVD! This DVD will be Released in Las Vegas,NV at the Super Show on Oct.12.2008! So be sure and stop by to pick up your Copy!! Here is a little preview of Vol.11! COVER COMING SOON!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcAla4y8W8Y
> *


Like usual, Da shit!!! Keep it up Jamal, you doin' the damn thing!!! and if you in Colorado you already know, hit me up to get yours!!!


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 1 2008, 07:31 AM~11748128
> *I'll take one, but can I pick mines up early since you so close to me???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 1 2008, 11:23 AM~11749996
> *GOOD SHIT ROLL'N!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Big Homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 1 2008, 11:51 AM~11750251
> *Good shit, Jamal!!!
> *


thanks jen :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 1 2008, 01:10 PM~11750968
> *Best videos out there right now,anyone in the midwest want one hit me up i got them.
> *



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 1 2008, 03:08 PM~11752100
> *:0 shit, just prepaid my copy :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Oct 1 2008, 03:17 PM~11752184
> *looking good rollin make sure stevie d brings some back to texas
> *


tell him to stop by!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Oct 1 2008, 03:39 PM~11752380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was playing with him the whole time! seriously ! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Oct 1 2008, 03:38 PM~11752366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :roflmao: i don't know what to say about this pic!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 1 2008, 07:00 PM~11753695
> *tell him to stop by!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 1 2008, 06:04 PM~11753741
> *  :roflmao:  i don't know what to say about this pic!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Oct 1 2008, 06:59 PM~11754389
> *:biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Oct 1 2008, 04:39 PM~11752380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look at Jamal he's runnin from the POPO :0 ...Come back here with that radio :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Looka like it will be another top seller.!!!!!!!!! Way to go white guy


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 1 2008, 09:57 PM~11756436
> *Look at Jamal he's runnin from the POPO :0 ...Come back here with that radio :0
> *


 :no: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Jamal is that you sell tht alpine pull-out in the for sale topic....I told you fool, nobady wants a pull out from '88' !!!!!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 1 2008, 09:58 PM~11756444
> *Looka like it will be another top seller.!!!!!!!!! Way to go white guy
> *


 :yes: :yes:   :nono: :nono:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 1 2008, 10:00 PM~11756451
> *Jamal is that you sell tht alpine pull-out in the for sale topic....I told you fool, nobady wants a pull out from '88' !!!!!!!
> *


you stupid ron! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 1 2008, 06:15 AM~11747740
> *I am Taking Pre Orders Now! through paypal !! All paypal orders will be sent before Vegas!
> [email protected] is my paypal !!
> *


My payment was sent this morning


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 1 2008, 02:10 PM~11750968
> *Best videos out there right now,anyone in the midwest want one hit me up i got them.
> *


how many different titles you got in stock pm me. i wanna pick this one up too. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

NICE VID


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Jamal call me bro


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 1 2008, 10:15 PM~11756574
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


just five thumbs leo! j/p :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 12:06 AM~11757117
> *My payment was sent this morning
> *


got it!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 2 2008, 04:36 AM~11757572
> *NICE VID
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 2 2008, 06:17 AM~11757783
> *Jamal call me bro
> *


 call me i dont have your # :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

All pre orders must be in by 10-05-08 in order to be sent out before Vegas!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 2 2008, 06:41 AM~11757902
> *thanks homie!
> *


what up homie


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 2 2008, 07:17 AM~11758075
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 2 2008, 04:36 PM~11762765
> *what up homie
> *


what it is? :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 2 2008, 10:55 PM~11766308
> * TTT
> *


 :yes:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 3 2008, 05:35 AM~11767376
> *:yes:
> *


:twak:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 3 2008, 05:37 AM~11767385
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 3 2008, 05:39 AM~11767391
> *
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 1 2008, 12:15 PM~11747740
> *I am Taking Pre Orders Now! through paypal !! All paypal orders will be sent before Vegas!
> [email protected] is my paypal !!
> *


Jamal i've looked thou here a few times and studying way to hard 
whats the price shipped on prepaids ?

anybody know?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 3 2008, 08:39 AM~11768312
> *Jamal i've looked thou here a few times and studying way to hard
> whats the price shipped on prepaids ?
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOU KNOW YOU OWE ME ONE JAMAL :cheesy:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 3 2008, 11:03 PM~11775386
> *YOU KNOW YOU OWE ME ONE JAMAL :cheesy:
> *


don't trip! :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 3 2008, 11:07 PM~11775409
> *
> *


what it is spike! hey what was that u were holding in the video? :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 3 2008, 11:08 PM~11775414
> *what it is spike! hey what was that u were holding in the video? :biggrin:
> *


some shit that fell from my car


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Oct 1 2008, 09:39 PM~11752380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the guy in the white says payment sent !


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 3 2008, 11:20 PM~11775454
> *the guy in the white says payment sent !
> *


haha! is it for the rematch! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

WHATS CRACKING JAMAL GOOD WORK ON THAT VIDEO WHEN AM I GETTING MINES HAHAHA HOLLA ILL PICK THE BITCH UP


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 4 2008, 05:21 AM~11775463
> *haha! is it for the rematch! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


i wasnt runnin .. low mileage on those kicks, you know how that is


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 4 2008, 08:45 AM~11776477
> *i wasnt runnin .. low mileage on those kicks, you know how that is
> *


If you had purchased $1,000 of shares in Delta Airlines one year ago, you would have $49.00 today. If you had purchased $1,000 of shares in AIG one year ago, you would have $33.00 today. If you had purchased $1,000 of shares in Lehman Brothers one year ago, you would have $0.00 today. But, if you had purchased $1,000 worth of beer one year ago, drank all the beer, then turned in the aluminum cans for recycling refund, you would receive $214.00. Based on the above, the best current investment plan is to drink heavily & recycle. It is called the 401-Keg. A recent study found that the average American walks about 900 miles a year. Another study found that Americans drink, on average, 22 gallons of alcohol a year.
That means that, on average, *Americans get about 41 miles to the gallon!* Makes you proud to be an American!


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

YEAH! ONE BAD ASS VIDEO! :biggrin: FOR ALL THOSE IN CHICAGO I WILL HAVE THEM SOON SO HIT ME UP OR ANY SOUTHSIDE MEMBER! THIS IS THE ONE TO HAVE FO SHURE! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Oct 4 2008, 12:38 PM~11777652
> *YEAH! ONE BAD ASS VIDEO! :biggrin:  FOR ALL THOSE IN CHICAGO I WILL HAVE THEM SOON SO HIT ME UP OR ANY SOUTHSIDE MEMBER! THIS IS THE ONE TO HAVE FO SHURE! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 4 2008, 12:20 PM~11777230
> *If you had purchased $1,000 of shares in Delta Airlines one year ago, you would have $49.00 today. If you had purchased $1,000 of shares in AIG one year ago, you would have $33.00 today. If you had purchased $1,000 of shares in Lehman Brothers one year ago, you would have $0.00 today. But, if you had purchased $1,000 worth of beer one year ago, drank all the beer, then turned in the aluminum cans for recycling refund, you would receive $214.00. Based on the above, the best current investment plan is to drink heavily & recycle. It is called the 401-Keg. A recent study found that the average American walks about 900 miles a year. Another study found that Americans drink, on average, 22 gallons of alcohol a year.
> That means that, on average, Americans get about 41 miles to the gallon! Makes you proud to be an American!
> *


Good Shit!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 4 2008, 05:12 PM~11778865
> *Good Shit!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2008, 09:22 PM~11780335
> *
> *


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

LMK when jamal, so I can plug this vid on here while you in vegas


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 4 2008, 11:14 PM~11781160
> *LMK when jamal, so I can plug this vid on here while you in vegas
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 5 2008, 09:16 AM~11782581
> *:yes:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 5 2008, 03:11 PM~11784147
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 4 2008, 01:20 PM~11777230
> *If you had purchased $1,000 of shares in Delta Airlines one year ago, you would have $49.00 today. If you had purchased $1,000 of shares in AIG one year ago, you would have $33.00 today. If you had purchased $1,000 of shares in Lehman Brothers one year ago, you would have $0.00 today. But, if you had purchased $1,000 worth of beer one year ago, drank all the beer, then turned in the aluminum cans for recycling refund, you would receive $214.00. Based on the above, the best current investment plan is to drink heavily & recycle. It is called the 401-Keg. A recent study found that the average American walks about 900 miles a year. Another study found that Americans drink, on average, 22 gallons of alcohol a year.
> That means that, on average, Americans get about 41 miles to the gallon! Makes you proud to be an American!
> *


Good Shit :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 5 2008, 06:49 PM~11785586
> *Good Shit :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Rol'n, when you gonna send them out big dog? i want that bitch already :biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

ITS ALRIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Oct 6 2008, 01:53 PM~11793450
> *ITS ALRIGHT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Can't wait to watch it!!! Tired of watching the preview... wanna watch the whole thing!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 7 2008, 01:45 PM~11803501
> *Can't wait to watch it!!! Tired of watching the preview... wanna watch the whole thing!!!  :biggrin:
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 7 2008, 03:45 PM~11803501
> *Can't wait to watch it!!! Tired of watching the preview... wanna watch the whole thing!!!  :biggrin:
> *


me to :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Atleast I ain't the only one!!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 7 2008, 01:45 PM~11803501
> *Can't wait to watch it!!! Tired of watching the preview... wanna watch the whole thing!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Dont worry it is worth the wait!!!! :yes:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 7 2008, 01:55 PM~11803598
> *me to :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what it is B?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 7 2008, 10:50 PM~11808821
> *Dont worry it is worth the wait!!!! :yes:
> *


Pre sale still shipping b4 this weekend correct?? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 7 2008, 10:52 PM~11808839
> *Pre sale still shipping b4 this weekend correct?? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 7 2008, 10:56 PM~11808863
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


Tight any chance ill get it before the weekend LOL


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 7 2008, 10:57 PM~11808877
> *Tight any chance ill get it before the weekend LOL
> *


shit i can next day air it but shit thats like 30 or 40 buck!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 7 2008, 11:00 PM~11808899
> *shit i can next day air it but shit thats like 30 or 40 buck!
> *


Shipping it tomorrow would work too LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 7 2008, 11:12 PM~11808971
> *Shipping it tomorrow would work too LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah it would but i dont get them till thursday ! :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 7 2008, 11:19 PM~11809007
> *yeah it would but i dont get them till thursday ! :biggrin:
> *


never seen ur moive but i bet its good!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 7 2008, 11:19 PM~11809007
> *yeah it would but i dont get them till thursday ! :biggrin:
> *


I was messing with ya anyways have fun be safe and dont run any races in vegas LOL


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMwYgqw1pYE


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey Roll'n, drop mine off as you come threw kingman on the way to vegas! :0 :biggrin: and keep the shipping money  , i want to see that shit this weekend :biggrin: how does that sound?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 8 2008, 12:55 PM~11809958
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMwYgqw1pYE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You guys still crying.I didn't hide shit i told all you guys it was double that was other people saying it was single.here's some other facts i don't have big ass tires and i hit the bumper first and it was higher,your own tape shows that. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 It's only hopping dogg just take that lose. :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 8 2008, 05:34 PM~11815401
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You guys still crying.I didn't hide shit i told all you guys it was double that was other people saying it was single.here's some other facts i don't have big ass tires and i hit the bumper first and it was higher,your own tape shows that. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 It's only hopping dogg just take that lose. :biggrin:
> *


hey buddy aint nobody crying here its just for fun you the only one taking it hard,by the way my car do and did over 60 inches anyway so i got you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 8 2008, 11:44 PM~11815502
> *hey buddy aint nobody crying here its just for fun you the only one taking it hard,by the way my car do and did over 60 inches anyway so i got you :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nah bro i'm not but like i told you all that day i never said single pump that was the other guys messing with you,i told you all to come look at it,and you didn't get shit you might do over 60 on the bumper but you didn't get it that day.  And i'm on the right size tires with no wieght. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: DREAM TEAM MAJESTICS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!We don't lose.Count how many licks i hit the bumper when you didn't at all. :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 8 2008, 05:49 PM~11815541
> *Nah bro i'm not but like i told you all that day i never said single pump that was the other guys messing with you,i told you all to come look at it,and you didn't get shit you might do over 60 on the bumper but you didn't get it that day.  And i'm on the right size tires with no wieght. :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: DREAM TEAM MAJESTICS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!We don't lose.Count how many licks i hit the bumper when you didn't at all. :biggrin:
> *


hittin bumper dont matter what matter its height,by the way you didnt hit bumper Todd did.next time hit your own switch  
will see each other soon and you can check my car i do not run weight on my cars,size of tires on my caddy i got 14's.i got nothing to hide  
anybody can loose,dont matter what team you in :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

wats all the drama for, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
its just for fun


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 9 2008, 12:52 AM~11816147
> *hittin bumper dont matter what matter its height,by the way you didnt hit bumper Todd did.next time hit your own switch
> will see each other soon and you can check my car i do not run weight on my cars,size of tires on my caddy i got 14's.i got nothing to hide
> anybody can loose,dont matter what team you in :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


he was in from out of town so i let him have some fun with it but ask anyone around here,hell on the way back from serving you guys i served an stl car and i had it on the bumper. :biggrin:  and your right the height is what matters the most and i was higher everyone at the show saw that :0 But bumpering is why we hopp the cars in the first place and you didn't hit it once. :0 And 14's yes but what size tires?anything but 175 70 14's is cheating.(midwest rules)


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Oct 9 2008, 01:35 AM~11816530
> *wats all the drama for, :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> its just for fun
> *


No drama folks just can't take a loss.


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 8 2008, 09:06 PM~11818214
> *he was in from out of town so i let him have some fun with it but ask anyone around here,hell on the way back from serving you guys i served an stl car and i had it on the bumper. :biggrin:   and your right the height is what matters the most and i was higher everyone at the show saw that :0 But bumpering is why we hopp the cars in the first place and you didn't hit it once. :0 And 14's yes but what size tires?anything but 175 70 14's is cheating.(midwest rules)
> *



And 14's yes but what size tires?anything but 175 70 14's is cheating.(midwest rules) wink.gif
what about 175 75 14 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
what happen at your show,post some pics on the bumper with you on the switch or didnt happen :biggrin: :biggrin: 

























































































































































men just busting your balls,dont take it that hard.
its good to see somebody doing good in the midwest :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i know Joe is just fucking with you,we do lowriding and hopping for fun.
maybe we will be at an event where we can chill toghether soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 9 2008, 03:06 AM~11818214
> *
> hell on the way back from serving you guys i served an stl car and i had it on the bumper. :biggrin:
> *


you know i just heard about that a couple saturdays ago .. and no body called me


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

All pre orders will be going out in about 4 hrs!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 10 2008, 11:11 AM~11830854
> *All pre orders will be going out in about 4 hrs!!
> *


nice cover!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 10 2008, 10:19 AM~11830906
> *nice cover!!!
> *


Thanks Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 10 2008, 10:23 AM~11830928
> *Thanks Homie! :biggrin:
> *


the cover is off the hook rollin u the man :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 weeeee, met up with ROLL'n a lil while ago and came home and checked it out. shit it hot and funny as hell all rolled in 1. now remember ROLL'N you have some big ass shoes to be kept filled, good ass job though Jamal. later,
DANNY LOW TIMES CC kingman!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 11 2008, 02:46 AM~11836630
> *:0 weeeee, met up with ROLL'n a lil while ago and came home and checked it out. shit it hot and funny as hell all rolled in 1. now remember ROLL'N you have some big ass shoes to be kept filled, good ass job though Jamal. later,
> DANNY LOW TIMES CC kingman!
> *


man I can't wait!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice video Rollin I like the 100 battle real good bro


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

for everyone in vegas, go check out roll'n at his booth and buy this new vid..... :biggrin: 

and you can pick up truucha dvd's from him too to complete your collection


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

still waiting for min... sounds like its worth the wait


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

did you buy your copy....he's in vegas right now........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 12 2008, 08:29 PM~11846251
> *did you buy your copy....he's in vegas right now........
> *


yep paypal'd him last thursday :biggrin: im in tx now so ill wait


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I was supposed to get mine b4 this weekend....but he hit me up


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

*GOOD TO SEE YOU OUT THERE LAST NIGHT ROLL'N I DIDNT ACTUALLY THINK ABOUT IT TIL AFTER MY BOY CALLED DIBS ON THA LAST COPY YOU HAD. MY BAD BIG DAWG!!!! IM GONNA ORDER ONE FROM YOU IN A MINUTE THOUGH* uffin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

i'm gonna need a copy too. looks good!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

pre ordered mine and hope it woulda been here today , damn columbus day 
also tried going to the post office and the bank .. every thing was closed but i seen DHL and UPS on the move 

...and stilll i wait!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

tuesday and nothing yet ..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 14 2008, 02:29 PM~11860496
> *tuesday and nothing yet ..
> *


 :dunno: not yet


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

I WANT 2 COPIEZ HOMIE


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 14 2008, 02:29 PM~11860496
> *tuesday and nothing yet ..
> *


tomorrow for sure!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 14 2008, 04:15 PM~11860972
> *tomorrow for sure!!! :biggrin:
> *


ROLLIN THANKS FOR THE LOVE WITH THOSE DVD'S!!! SEE U AT THE NEXT ONE HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 14 2008, 03:15 PM~11860972
> *tomorrow for sure!!! :biggrin:
> *


where mine at?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 14 2008, 09:15 PM~11860972
> *tomorrow for sure!!! :biggrin:
> *


i will be by the mail box waiting so i can watch it before work . :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 14 2008, 09:40 PM~11865458
> *i will be by the mail box waiting so i can watch it before work . :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

dream team cats? MORE LIKE WET PUSSY'S!, (falling in other peoples litter box) somebody get this '' ****** bling aka (pajaro nalgon)'' his soda and bag of chips! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:..................................................LA CURIOSIDAD MATO AL GATO..............................................................


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 14 2008, 03:42 PM~11861297
> *ROLLIN THANKS FOR THE LOVE WITH THOSE DVD'S!!! SEE U AT THE NEXT ONE HOMIE!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: no problem homie! anytime!!! thanks you!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 14 2008, 09:40 PM~11865458
> *i will be by the mail box waiting so i can watch it before work . :biggrin:
> *


Man I spotted a periods in your sentences !!  J/P Homie!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 15 2008, 01:23 AM~11867444
> *dream team cats? MORE LIKE WET PUSSY'S!, (falling in other peoples litter box) somebody get this '' ****** bling aka (pajaro nalgon)'' his soda and  bag of chips!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:..................................................LA CURIOSIDAD MATO AL GATO..............................................................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut It Dew Roll'n!!! How was Vegas??? I still ain't got mine yet either  , but whutz good wit' them Truucha dvd's??? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 14 2008, 05:18 PM~11862248
> *where mine at?
> *


i Got You! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 15 2008, 08:32 AM~11868581
> *Whut It Dew Roll'n!!! How was Vegas??? I still ain't got mine yet either   , but whutz good wit' them Truucha dvd's??? :biggrin:
> *


you will be getting your roll'n videos soon and im going to have truucha send them to so u dont have to wait that long for me to get them and send them to you! :biggrin:

Vega was ok! I think my location was bad which made sales ok! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 15 2008, 09:35 AM~11868598
> *you will be getting your roll'n videos soon and im going to have truucha send them to so u dont have to wait that long for me to get them and send them to you! :biggrin:
> *


  homie datz whutz up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

damn still didnt get mine


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup rollin thanks for the dvds holmes il get some more once i sell this lot


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 15 2008, 02:30 PM~11868570
> *Man I spotted a periods in your sentences !!    J/P Homie!!
> *


 just got it , was waiting for mail and guy pulls up in a lexus .and hand delivered it 

i wanna be an express mail man like that, how can i be down?

about to pop it in and watch


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 15 2008, 11:20 AM~11869812
> *just got it , was waiting for mail and guy pulls up in a lexus .and hand delivered it
> 
> i wanna be an express mail man like that, how can i be down?
> ...


lucky u imma check my p.o. box again :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Tight video


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 15 2008, 10:35 AM~11868598
> *you will be getting your roll'n videos soon and im going to have truucha send them to so u dont have to wait that long for me to get them and send them to you! :biggrin:
> 
> Vega was ok! I think my location was bad which made sales ok! :biggrin:
> *


saw you there but didnt see your booth. i need that #11 :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i didnt see stl clownin vs kc majestics ..no body called me and they was about 20 mins away 

guess i gotta wait for the next one :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT IT DO ROLLIN' HIT ME UP WHEN YOU TOUCH DOWN........THERE IS A CAR SHOW ON SATURDAY YOU MIGHT WANT TO CHECK OUT NICE WEATHER EXPECTED PLENTY OF SUN 65-70 ....... JUST A LITTLE SUMM' TO DO WHILE YOU IN TOWN..... I DON'T PULL THE FOE OUT MUCH. BUT I'LL HAVE IT OUT THIS WEEK-END ON THE FREE WAY :biggrin: THATS HOW THE "I" DUZZ IT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 15 2008, 01:08 PM~11870697
> *i didnt see stl clownin vs kc majestics ..no body called me and they was about 20 mins away
> 
> guess i gotta wait for the next one  :biggrin:
> *


yeah that will be on the next one ! that video will have alot of mid-west footage! so i know u will like it!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

still no video


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 15 2008, 04:32 PM~11873002
> *still no video
> *


it will be there soon!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 15 2008, 04:45 PM~11873202
> *it will be there soon!!
> *


  i know


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Oct 11 2008, 07:20 PM~11838404
> *Nice video Rollin I like the 100 battle real good bro
> *


i liked the big time shop call ,funny as hell. :biggrin:

I got @ 11 at the shop anyone here in the midwest want one just hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Jus' watched the video and itz da shit... they keep gettin' better and better!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Already can't wait till vol.12... Best lowriding/hopping videos out hands down
You foolz that ain't gave these dvd's a chance, don't know what your missing!!!
Like I said best dvd's out... and if you need one in Colorado let me know... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 16 2008, 05:47 PM~11886043
> *Jus' watched the video and itz da shit...  they keep gettin' better and better!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Already can't wait till vol.12... Best lowriding/hopping videos out hands down
> You foolz that ain't gave these dvd's a chance, don't know what your missing!!!
> Like I said best dvd's out... and if you need one in Colorado let me know...  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 15 2008, 08:58 PM~11876150
> *i liked the big time shop call ,funny as hell. :biggrin:
> 
> I got @ 11 at the shop anyone here in the midwest want one just hit me up. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 16 2008, 05:47 PM~11886043
> *Jus' watched the video and itz da shit...  they keep gettin' better and better!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Already can't wait till vol.12... Best lowriding/hopping videos out hands down
> You foolz that ain't gave these dvd's a chance, don't know what your missing!!!
> Like I said best dvd's out... and if you need one in Colorado let me know...  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: Thanks homie!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

you didnt get me my dvds again fool, send them out please


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 15 2008, 08:58 PM~11876150
> *i liked the big time shop call ,funny as hell. :biggrin:
> 
> I got @ 11 at the shop anyone here in the midwest want one just hit me up. :biggrin:
> *


Hahahaha lmfao true true :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

got mine today


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Whut Up Jamal??? Pressure is on for vol. 12!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 17 2008, 11:39 AM~11893626
> * got mine today
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 17 2008, 04:23 PM~11896785
> *Whut Up Jamal??? Pressure is on for vol. 12!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:wave: :wave: have a safe trip fool!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 17 2008, 12:47 AM~11886043
> *Jus' watched the video and itz da shit...  they keep gettin' better and better!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Already can't wait till vol.12... Best lowriding/hopping videos out hands down
> You foolz that ain't gave these dvd's a chance, don't know what your missing!!!
> Like I said best dvd's out... and if you need one in Colorado let me know...  :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

just got through watchin vol 11 that was some good shit keep up the good work rollin


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Oct 20 2008, 12:35 PM~11919121
> *just got through watchin vol 11 that was some good shit keep up the good work rollin
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: told ya it was the shit ima bring more out this weekend if any1 else in da 806 needs any


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

JUST GOT DONE WATCHING THE WHOLE THING AND ITS THE SHIT! :thumbsup: FOR ALL IN CHITOWN I HAVE THEM ,HIT ME UP OR ANY OTHER SOUTHSIDE MEMNBER! :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

thanks for drivin holmes, don't know how you stay up all night. see you next time . :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

rollin hit me up about what i pm'd u about


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Oct 20 2008, 12:35 PM~11919121
> *just got through watchin vol 11 that was some good shit keep up the good work rollin
> *


thanks Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 20 2008, 01:55 PM~11919872
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: told ya it was the shit ima bring more out this weekend if any1 else in da 806 needs any
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Homie!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Oct 20 2008, 02:15 PM~11920072
> *JUST GOT DONE WATCHING THE WHOLE THING AND ITS THE SHIT! :thumbsup: FOR ALL IN CHITOWN I HAVE THEM ,HIT ME UP OR ANY OTHER SOUTHSIDE MEMNBER!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for everything you and your team!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

uh, where mine at??? :biggrin: i don't want to be the last person to see this...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 20 2008, 06:49 PM~11923438
> *thanks for drivin holmes,    don't know how you stay up all night.    see you next time . :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


No Problem homie! I'm use to it and Experience Holmes! See you Soon! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 20 2008, 08:08 PM~11924549
> *uh, where mine at??? :biggrin: i don't want to be the last person to see this...
> *


hit me up tomorrow!! 480 number!


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey homie thanks for waiting on the green truck from Indy :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Oct 21 2008, 03:15 AM~11926903
> *Hey homie thanks for waiting on the green truck from Indy  :biggrin:
> *


No Problem Homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

SILKSCREENING & EMBROIDERY real real CHEAP! With a fast turn around time...if you need it that same day I can do it that same day......


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 17 2008, 06:44 AM~11890601
> *you didnt get me my dvds again fool, send them out please
> *


where are my dvds focker


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

BAS ASS VIDEO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 23 2008, 07:57 PM~11957280
> *BAS ASS VIDEO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  KEEP THEM COMING
> *


Thanks homie! I Will :yes: :yes:


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

recieved it today just finished watching :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6show4_@Oct 23 2008, 09:11 PM~11958182
> *recieved it today just finished watching  :thumbsup:
> *


Coo homie! Thanks! i will send the sticker out monday ! for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

Good Video!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Jamal you put it down on this bro! you came a long way from your first couple of vids... I've been stuck watching vol. 1 and 2 since I've been gone. I'm gonna have to pick them all up from you to see what i've missed.

oh send me a pm so we can talk about something.


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 20 2008, 05:39 PM~11922446
> *
> *


LINCOLN


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

SUP ROLL'N SHOW A LIL SOME OF ME ON MY TRIKE IN THE CHI :cheesy:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Munchin247_@Oct 23 2008, 09:36 PM~11958530
> *Good Video!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! Glad You Like It! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 23 2008, 10:04 PM~11958811
> *Jamal you put it down on this bro! you came a long way from your first couple of vids... I've been stuck watching vol. 1 and 2 since I've been gone. I'm gonna have to pick them all up from you to see what i've missed.
> 
> oh send me a pm so we can talk about something.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Thanks Big Homie! Man it has been a minute since i seen you last! good to see you doing good! i will keep u posted since i have your # now! PM SENT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Oct 24 2008, 04:15 AM~11959931
> *SUP ROLL'N SHOW A LIL SOME OF ME ON MY TRIKE IN THE CHI  :cheesy:
> *


oh i Did! Vol.11 :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Oct 24 2008, 07:58 AM~11960942
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

when is vol 12 coming , wanna see that todd's impala and big john wagon go at it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 26 2008, 01:26 PM~11976822
> *when is vol 12 coming , wanna see that todd's  impala and big john wagon go at it
> *


Haven't figured the release date yet! :biggrin: I will let everyone one know though !


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 26 2008, 07:41 PM~11979637
> *TTT
> *


What it is FesBoogie? :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

Wuzup rollin,are the vol 1-11 on the way to ohio yet ,we hit u up in my space couple days a go


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Oct 27 2008, 06:23 AM~11982407
> *Wuzup rollin,are the vol 1-11 on the way to ohio yet ,we hit u up in my space couple days a go
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 27 2008, 07:00 AM~11982330
> *What it is FesBoogie? :biggrin:
> *


Whutz crackin' big dogg!!!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 27 2008, 05:59 AM~11982327
> *Haven't figured the release date yet! :biggrin: I will let everyone one know though !
> *


come on jamal get on it homie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  volume 11 is off the hook too .got one off them cool t boys. some of that shit is so funny.(embarrasing) :biggrin:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 27 2008, 09:19 PM~11990677
> *come on jamal get on it homie :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:   volume 11 is off the hook too .got one off  them cool t boys.  some of that shit is so funny.(embarrasing) :biggrin:
> *


*Yeah Jamal, 
Hurry the fuck up before Truccha come back.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 23 2008, 08:15 PM~11958233
> *Coo homie! Thanks! i will send the sticker out monday ! for sure! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*Jamal,... we need to get together if you still want to get in on that exclusive  *


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 24 2008, 07:34 AM~11960721
> *oh i Did! Vol.11 :biggrin:
> *


I SEEN THE CHICAGO PART I LIKEY :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 28 2008, 09:11 PM~12001280
> *Jamal,... we need to get together if you still want to get in on that exclusive
> *


hell yeah i do! i call you today! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Oct 28 2008, 10:46 PM~12002313
> *I SEEN THE CHICAGO PART I LIKEY  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

jamal 
im gunna have to get some big fish vids for the wait . 
:0 timmy turner


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowvic_@Oct 29 2008, 10:37 AM~12005686
> *jamal
> im gunna have to get some big fish vids for the wait .
> :0                                      timmy turner
> *


 :0 i support both of them :biggrin: keep it up


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

How much for the DVD?


----------



## 1lowvic (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 29 2008, 11:14 AM~12006041
> *:0 i support both of them  :biggrin:  keep it up
> *


its just fun given him shit 
:thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowvic_@Oct 29 2008, 08:39 PM~12011136
> *its just fun given him shit
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 29 2008, 08:48 AM~12004578
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HOPE YOU COME OUT HERE NEXT YEAR :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Oct 29 2008, 10:48 PM~12012428
> *HOPE YOU COME OUT HERE NEXT YEAR  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


Yes sir i will! :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 29 2008, 10:57 PM~12012485
> *Yes sir i will! :biggrin:
> *


COO YOU WERE THERE AT THE RIGHT TIME RIGHT NOW IT'Z FREEZING GOTTA BUST OUT WITH THE BIG JACKETZ :angry: IM SURE YOU NICE AND WARM OUT THERE YOUR LUCKY


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Oct 29 2008, 11:02 PM~12012516
> *COO YOU WERE THERE AT THE RIGHT TIME RIGHT NOW IT'Z FREEZING GOTTA BUST OUT WITH THE BIG JACKETZ  :angry:  IM SURE YOU NICE AND WARM OUT THERE YOUR LUCKY
> *



:burn: :tears:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 29 2008, 11:05 PM~12012537
> *:burn:  :tears:
> *


LOL WANNA TRADE PLACEZ :cheesy: J/P STAY UP HOMIE SEE YOU NEXT YEAR


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

WHATS CRACKIN ROLLIN......THANKS FOR THE VIDEOS HOMEY...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Oct 29 2008, 11:15 PM~12012598
> *WHATS CRACKIN ROLLIN......THANKS FOR THE VIDEOS HOMEY...
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 30 2008, 10:29 AM~12013891
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP ROLLIN?


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

good footage as usual. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 7 2008, 03:20 PM~12092560
> *ttt
> *


Thanks Homie!!! TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Nov 7 2008, 03:35 PM~12092676
> *WUZ UP ROLLIN?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Nov 7 2008, 06:37 PM~12094037
> *good footage as usual. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Oct 1 2008, 04:39 PM~11752380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AGAIN!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

is it getting close to volume 12?


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Dec 21 2008, 10:54 PM~12496387
> *is it getting close to volume 12?
> *


Yup, I wanna know the same thing. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Took a break before I did the final adjustments and tightened all the screws. I use Rollin Volume 11 as my test DVD. Not for long though, hopefully Volume 12 will be out soon. :biggrin:. Keep doin what you do Rollin. 








:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Dec 22 2008, 01:54 AM~12496387
> *is it getting close to volume 12?
> *


yes it is almost!! will post preview vid tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 23 2008, 02:12 AM~12505794
> *Took a break before I did the final adjustments and tightened all the screws.  I use Rollin Volume 11 as my test DVD.  Not for long though, hopefully Volume 12 will be out soon.  :biggrin:.  Keep doin what you do Rollin.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

rollin you coming to la on the 1st


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Dec 23 2008, 12:40 PM~12508162
> *rollin you coming to la on the 1st
> *


Man! Come on! You Know i have to be there! u bringing your car? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

yes sir single pump all day


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Hey Rollin, since you liked the first one, here goes another one of more to come. The first one was a trial run. The customers were very happy, and we signed a contract to do monitor and satellite radio installs for a whole fleet of vans and suv's for their carpool transportation company. Using the Rollin video to demo was a key factor. Thanks Rollin! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 24 2008, 10:20 AM~12516538
> *Hey Roll'n, since you liked the first one, here goes another one of more to come.  The first one was a trial run.  The customers were very happy, and we signed a contract to do monitor and satellite radio installs for a whole fleet of vans and suv's for their carpool transportation company.  Using the Roll'n video to demo was a key factor.  Thanks Roll'n! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Man it something about that screen that makes it look hard!! :roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Dec 24 2008, 05:53 AM~12515166
> *yes sir single pump all day
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Dec 24 2008, 11:00 AM~12516853
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------

